# P-47 Thunderbolt Wicked Wabbit helmet cam - Part 1



## T Bolt (Nov 21, 2013)

I came across this a couple of days ago and its the most incredible video I've ever seen. I watched it full screen on a 17" monitor at a pretty high definition with the volume cranked and if felt like I was right there. It's rather long but well worth watching it all. The best part starts about 20 min in when he starts making low passes at the airshow.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBVj4I3bHik_


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 21, 2013)

The landing

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CMTboX4OBw_


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 21, 2013)

Very cool, though I wish the bugger would have straightened out the camera. I'll be walking in circles for a while.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2013)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------

